# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Amper mantendrá la red de información de la cuenca del Ebro por 13 millones

## Embalses

La empresa de tecnologías de la información Amper se ha adjudicado, dentro de una Unión Temporal de Empresas (UTE) junto a Ofiteco y SICE, un contrato para mantener la red automática de información y de comunicación de voz de la cuenca hidrográfica del Ebro por 13 millones de euros.

Según informó hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Amper ya se encargó de desplegar el sistema de información y comunicación, denominado TETRA, para esta red por unos 12 millones de euros y compuesto por 54 estaciones bases, un centro de conmutación y gestión y 692 terminales de diferentes tipos.

El actual contrato conlleva, además del mantenimiento de este sistema, la actualización tecnológica de la red con una nueva plataforma de software para los equipos y la renovación de las estaciones sensoras y de control remotas.

Asimismo, la empresa renovará algunas partes de la red de comunicaciones de banda ancha y del mencionado sistema TETRA.

La compañía explica que la red secundaria de comunicaciones del Ebro permite el transporte de la información suministrada por 352 sensores hidrológicos situados en 64 embalses, 116 ríos, 114 canales y 58 estaciones meteorológicas.

La información captada por estos sensores es transmitida al Centro de Cuenca situado en Zaragoza para su proceso y presentación.

La empresa subraya que con esta nueva adjudicación, que ha logrado a través de su división Homeland Security, da "un paso más" en el proceso de consolidación dentro del negocio sistemas de comunicaciones en los mercados de aguas e hidrología.

Amper Sistemas ya ha desarrollado otros proyectos en este segmento en la cuenca del Guadiana, la misma cuenca del Ebro, y los sistemas de telemando de riegos de Cartagena y Abarán, en Murcia.

----------

